# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Marca País beneficiará nuestro posicionamiento en el exterior

## Bruno Cillóniz

Sector empresarial promoverá primer seminario.  _Se expondrá el mejor modo de aprovechar esta herramienta para fomentar el turismo, inversiones y exportaciones._  *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Lima, 20 Octubre (Agraria.pe)* El próximo 15 de noviembre Agraria.pe, con la participación de ONUDI, organizarán un seminario para debatir la importancia de tener una Marca País que permita posicionarnos en el extranjero a través de una identidad fuerte, que nos presente y reconozca como una nación con tradición, innovación y megadiversa en lo ambiental y cultural. 
Según Ángel Manero, gerente general del Consorcio Peruano del Agro S.A. - COPERAGRO, la Marca País, es un concepto para identificarte mejor en el mundo, que se resume en una frase que distintos países adoptan para posicionar estratégicamente sus fortalezas, riquezas, costumbres y que llega mejor al público objetivo que simplemente mencionar el nombre del país.  
Asimismo, indicó que el seminario ayudará a definir cuál es el rol que deben tomar los entes privados a la hora de construir la Marca País y se discutirá si las competencias son exclusivamente públicas o debe existir una colaboración entre ambas partes. El objetivo, destaca Manero, es agendar el tema en la opinión pública, y sobre todo, en el sector público, dando a conocer la inquietud del sector privado al respecto.  
Una de las críticas de Manero fue que desde hace más de un año PROMPERÚ contrató a la consultora internacional Future Brand para definir la estrategia de Marca País y a la fecha no hay resultados.  
Queremos que esto se acelere y que sea un proceso más abierto, que tengamos conocimiento de cuáles están siendo las propuestas, o cuáles son los atributos que se están tomando en cuenta para determinar esa propuesta, manifestó. 
Manero también destacó que el agro tiene mucho que decir, pues aporta insumos para la determinación de marca como: natural, diverso, saludable, constante, emprendedor, ingenioso, gastronómico, y calidad de vida. Si, por ejemplo, una empresa como Camposol acude a una feria en Europa Oriental su nombre puede no decir nada, pero si la marca país ha sido previamente promovida, entonces se les ayuda a abrir muchas puertas. 
Manero sostuvo que existen países que evocan sensaciones en su Marca País, por ejemplo, Colombia Es pasión, en Bolivia Lo auténtico aún existe, España Is different o Taiwán Touch your Heart. 
Esta identificación tiene que servir para atraer turismo, promover inversiones, favorecer exportaciones y para que la población se identifique con un eslogan. Algo como Dale U a Arriba Alianza. Es muy importante cohesionar a un grupo social alrededor de un concepto fuerte. 
Mencionó también que se ha formado un equipo de coordinación donde participan importantes profesionales del sector para efectos de estructurar el seminario, allí participan Fausto Robles, Gonzalo Lam, Hans Golz, Alejandro Siles, Wolfgang Gluschke y Arturo Córdoba (Editor de Agraria.pe).  *Ayudará al agro* 
Para Beatriz Tubino, gerente de agroexportaciones de ADEX, esta Marca País se referiría a todos nuestros productos de exportación y sería una forma de crear una imagen del Perú en las mentes de los consumidores de otras naciones. 
Para un extranjero la palabra Perú puede evocar incas, Machu Picchu, comida Con estas imágenes que vienen a la mente hay que ir desarrollando íconos y frases que nos identifiquen como país, aseveró.Temas similares: Frutas de Chile: La marca sectorial que distinguirá al país en el mundo Artículo: Más de 3,000 productos utilizarán el sello Hecho en Perú y la Marca País Artículo: TLC con Japón beneficiará al 99.8% de exportaciones peruanas a ese país, afirma Promperú Artículo: En mayo se iniciará campaña interna de promoción de la Marca País Perú Artículo: Marca país involucrará al turismo, exportaciones e inversiones

----------


## ArmandoPinzon

Que interesante todo este tema, a mi me encanta mucho todo lo que tiene que ver tanto con el posicionamiento como con el Seo, es por eso que siempre visito estas web y quiero saber como posicionar correctamente mi agricultura?

----------

